# If you were going to purchase and outfit a pickup dog hauler ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

_Background*: *_
I've been contenplating at a few different vehicles for my next all around dog, people equipment hauler. I have it narrowed down in order of preference. Ford Sport Trac Explorer, Honda Ridgeline, Nissan Frontier, Chevy Avalanche, Toyota Tacoma crew cab. They only have 4-5 foot boxes but that works for me. I'd consider an crew cab F-150, Toyota Tundra or Chevy Silverado but just for the gas mileage I'd need an excellent excellent deal buying one. 

I'm drawn to these vehicles because I can in theory carry 5 people up front in the cab. While having the dogs in the box, and still pull a small utility or dog trailer on the highway. Plus the gas mileage seems to be a lot better than the full size offerings. (outside the Avalanche which still is worse than the other 4 smaller ute trucks though the Avalanche has some neat features I do like) 

What equipment would you want to include? This is for 2 dogs in 350 size crates with all the assorted dog training equipment and some club supplies too. 

So I'd want a cap for sure, something secure with excellent ventilation but with insulation for the winter. I am also thinking a bed slide with tie downs and some sort of equipment box with drawers that I could tie down the crates to. Maybe an extra battery wired to run coolers, crate fans or hound heaters. 

So with these extra options, the cap, bedslide and equipment box what should I be looking at? Has anybody played with bedslides and had bad experiences? Would it be easier to spec out a cap so that I could access crate doors by opening up the side windows/doors for access. 

I know Owens makes a diamond plate storage box with drawers is there anyone else that makes something similar? 

Would you have any other ideas that I haven't thought of or options that you think would be useful? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Avalanche's are a pain in the ass to convert into a pick up truck, you have to take the back slides out off the top of the pick up body, take the rear glass out, etc...... Just not pratical. Plus the way of the design coming off the back of the cab you couldn't to my knowledge put a cap on it.
















If you decide to go with one of these you might as well go with the silverado, same gas mileage if not a tad better, I think there rated now along with the avalanche for 15 or 16 city 20 or 21 HWY. I have had both matter a fact I think there might be a pic or two of my silverado. Plus the silverado can get a cap on the back.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

For the Avalanche Harry I had found this product .. http://www.snugtop.com/whats-new/pr.php?id=91


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> For the Avalanche Harry I had found this product .. http://www.snugtop.com/whats-new/pr.php?id=91


Dang I'm an speech less, sorry dude have never in my life seen a capped avalanche, my bad dude, I know when I had mind I couldn't find them, although Geoff I will stick to my comment of a pain in the ass dude. Before buying one in all seriousness go to a dealership and transform one into the pick up from the standard everyday use.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Also I would find out what they say about rain and stuff getting in on the angle coming off the back of the cab too, they might say well you know its water proof, blah blah blah just do your research and call around before deciding you know how sales people are they will tell ya what ever it takes to make a sale.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would get one of those sliding platforms that pull out of the bed. A bed slide or whatever they call em....

My friend has a dodge ram,capped..
He can pull out the whole platform, and get to all 4 crates, and the equipment, standing next to it ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I would get one of those sliding platforms that pull out of the bed. A bed slide or whatever they call em....
> 
> My friend has a dodge ram,capped..
> He can pull out the whole platform, and get to all 4 crates, and the equipment, standing next to it ...


 
any pics?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> any pics?


not ON me...I can take a couple when I see him again.
His truck is getting a fuel pump put on it, so training is cancelled this weekend, I left him a message to call me, I'll find out the maufacturer if he knows it..
I will try to hook up this week some time and take pic....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Geoff - I have a Nissan Frontier here in Idaho and a Toyota Tacoma (in Costa Rica they call them Hi Lux) in CR. Both are top of the line 2010 models. I like the Nissan much better although the Toyota looks like it can take more of a beating. I noticed the Frontier won some truck of the year award this year. I think it was Car and Driver magazine. i can get two 500 crates in either truck.

The Honda Ridgeline is front wheel drive which is kind of interesting in snow. All others are rear wheel or 4 wheel drive. I steered clear of the Honda because I didn't care for the angled sides by the bed. The Avalanche in a beautiful car but has the same problem which I think is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Geoff, I have a capped Tundra, before that I had a Titan. When I was in between the two I had considered scaling down to a Tacoma (gas milage was the only major reason), but I personally couldn't deal with that lack of space. There is a big difference in size between the two, both interior and the bed. You could fit 5 people in the Tacoma, but on a long trip, with every one bringing their own gear, plus the dogs, it would be very tight. There have been times when we took a weekend trip in the Tundra, 3 people, some motorcycle gear and some spare tires, 2 dogs in one crate, and it was borderline tight. Obviously you know your spacial needs far better but if you feel like you would be cramping into the smaller truck, I would opt to go up in size. For us towing capacity was also a deciding factor, another plus for the bigger truck. 

On the Titan I had the ARE full height walk out door cap, MX series: http://www.4are.com/product/walkin/

























(not my truck just some Google pics)

It was a pretty handy set up, the walk out door was very convenient and lowered the entry point as well since you don't have to walk over the tail gate and the licence plate area essentially crates a step up. Ufortunately I had that glass door shattered by dogs on 3 separate occasions (while in the open position), and it cost about $600 to replace (or you could just make a nice home made plywood version at home). The cap also raises the over all height of the truck by about 6" (there is a lower model available that will be flushed with the height of the cab). Handy in the sense you don't have to bend over as much when inside, but forget about any downtown under ground parking. The cap also costs just over $4k so it's not a cheap option. 

On the Tundra now I have a Raider Vagabond cap, flush with the cab of the truck, that cost me around $1500. 

On both, I had the options of the front slider window, and side slider windows. I ripped out the screen door mesh that came on the side sliders and replaced it with metal wire mesh (the heavier guage square pattern for chicken coups). This way I can leave all the windows open for ventilation and the metal mesh has kept all my dogs securely inside.

I also got the pick up version of the Twistsep on my Tundra, love it! I had the SUV version on the Titan, but only had to use it for large senior dogs. 

My Titan was black and the back of the cap got noticeably hot during the summer. The Tundra is white and it doesn't get nearly as hot in the back for the dogs. I haven't had issues in the winter. I did buy a heater unit that runs of the truck's rad, but I never installed it. Once I have a few dogs in the back, they surprisingly generate enough heat to have that space warm enough and my big guy is totally impervious to cold so it's never been an issue. 

Both trucks came with side rails as part of the package, although I haven't used them to tie down crates. Both had spray in cargo liner, and I also put a heavy rubber matt which prevented slipping of dogs, crates (to a degree), cargo.

As far as the trucks go, I originally picked the Titan (it was a 2006) over the Tundra because it was a much better value, top of the line Titan was cheaper then then Tundra and it came with far more bells and whistles. It was fantastic for about 2 years, then things started to go. Things go on all vehicles, but I dealt with one leaky diff after another, windows not working, heated seats not working, heated mirrors not working, transmission, nail in the coffin was when my leaf springs came flying through the back of the bed actually punching a hole in it and flying through, because of a bad weld on the shackle, a problem I later learned was well known, but Nissan refused to do anything about it. I'm just glad my dogs weren't in the back when that happened. I've had the Tundra for only a year now but so far every thing has been great. The Tundra also turned out to have slightly better gas milage.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

he called me back.

His is made by BEDSLIDE. there are other manufacturers.
here is the website.
http://www.bedslide.com/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Marta Haus said:


> Geoff, I have a capped Tundra, before that I had a Titan. When I was in between the two I had considered scaling down to a Tacoma (gas milage was the only major reason), but I personally couldn't deal with that lack of space. There is a big difference in size between the two, both interior and the bed.
> 
> As far as the trucks go, I originally picked the Titan (it was a 2006) over the Tundra because it was a much better value, top of the line Titan was cheaper then then Tundra and it came with far more bells and whistles. It was fantastic for about 2 years, then things started to go. Things go on all vehicles, but I dealt with one leaky diff after another, windows not working, heated seats not working, heated mirrors not working, transmission, nail in the coffin was when my leaf springs came flying through the back of the bed actually punching a hole in it and flying through, because of a bad weld on the shackle, a problem I later learned was well known, but Nissan refused to do anything about it. I'm just glad my dogs weren't in the back when that happened. I've had the Tundra for only a year now but so far every thing has been great. The Tundra also turned out to have slightly better gas milage.


Thanks Marta for the info there is a big reason why the Titan isn't on my list is because of your experience is not the first I've heard of B.S happening like that with the Nissan Titan, brakes and other suspension parts too are a big sack of crap with this truck. It is a very expensive truck to maintain, that is for sure. 

The Tacoma while I like the package SR5 version with a 110v outlet in the box. I sat in one at the stealership and like yourself I did find it a tad cramped, I'm 6'3". But with the Toyota good rep with the basic models and owning many a Toyota product over the years still has me considering it. I didn't consider the Tundra as to me the gas mileage and the overall size was just way to much truck for what I need. I guess I need to go drive them both. I just hate going to stealerships and getting hammered by aggressive sales teams. As what I most likely will end up doing is going to Northern NY State and importing what I want from there as the savings are quite significant over buying the same product in Canada. 



Lee Sternberg said:


> Hey Geoff - I have a Nissan Frontier here in Idaho and a Toyota Tacoma (in Costa Rica they call them Hi Lux) in CR. Both are top of the line 2010 models. I like the Nissan much better although the Toyota looks like it can take more of a beating. I noticed the Frontier won some truck of the year award this year. I think it was Car and Driver magazine. i can get two 500 crates in either truck.
> 
> The Honda Ridgeline is front wheel drive which is kind of interesting in snow. All others are rear wheel or 4 wheel drive. I steered clear of the Honda because I didn't care for the angled sides by the bed. The Avalanche in a beautiful car but has the same problem which I think is a pain in the ass.


Thanks Lee, Any of the Honda Ridgelines I've seen are all 4 wheel drive and having those nook and cranny storage boxes appeal to me for harnesses, leashes, sleeves etc. Then hopefully I don't need a lot of extra storage i.e diamond plate tool box. They don't look to bad with a cap on them either though I've never seen one in person with a cap. 

As Harry was saying I gotta go run the sales weasel gauntlet and double check both the Ridgeline and Avalanche in detail in person to see if the funky boxes would work in the long run for me. I'm a gadget guy that's why they appeal to me, but it makes no sense if the gadgets don't add any value. 










The Nissan Frontier has a lot better rep than Nissan's Titan and are very competitively priced against the others in my short list too. 



Joby Becker said:


> His truck is getting a fuel pump put on it, so training is cancelled this weekend,


Bwahahahah .. That's why you don't see a Dodge on my list ..  Great warranty and competitive purchase prices and such but warranties are NFG for getting you around if you still have to take the bus to training because your truck is always in the shop! :lol: 

Would be cool to see his bedslide though and how he has attached all the crates and other gear. Pics for sure please Joby!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> l:
> 
> Would be cool to see his bedslide though and how he has attached all the crates and other gear. Pics for sure please Joby!


He does does not have crates permanently attached, it is not a permanent dog vehicle, he uses it for plumbing work as well...
I just like that he can get to everything in the bed without having to climb in there...I have seen him with 2,3,4 crates on it. vari kennel and/or dog boxes...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

So he must use bungees or some sort of tie downs then to attach crates to his bedslide? Is it like this one Joby?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff - The Ridgeline is front wheel and 4 wheel drive. If it isn't in 4 wheel drive it is driven by the front wheels.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think so Lee .. http://automobiles.honda.com/ridgeline/features.aspx?feature=vtm Even has a locking rear diff, knowing Honda it is one of those automatic torque biasing transmissions that split between the front and rear wheels. Not that front drive scares me but I highly doubt that Honda would make that mistake in a truck market.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> So he must use bungees or some sort of tie downs then to attach crates to his bedslide? Is it like this one Joby?


geoff,
we posted the same time I think.
I posted website above...

http://www.bedslide.com/

I have seen him with heavy boxes, not strapped.
400, 500, 700 crates strapped, using ratchet straps..
He does not use the side guards often, they are removable...

I was just offering it as option.. If i was gonna get a bedded truck I would look into one of these, can put 2 crates,boxes on back part and equipment in the front, pull it out, get to the boxes to open them, and all the equipment is right there at you fingertips...or however you want to do it...3 or 4 boxes/crates...
It does leave room on sides as well to stack blinds and things, since it goes between wheel wells...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have compared my 4WD tundra mileage with that of a Tacoma and it really is not all THAT different, maybe on the books...depends on if you are cruising at highway speeds or around town. My tundra does better than some tacomas based on more highway than local miles and driving style-- and I have the 5.7liter v8

And it will probably cost you more to insure a small truck than a large one because folks use the smal ones a lot as boy toys in the mud.......

Those influenced my decision.......if you drive the tundra though and mash down the accelerator you won't look back. It is a monster.

Is it the ridegline that puts the spare tire in the bed instead of under the bed and you have to unload to use the spare? Also the tacomas have a plastic bed, not a metal one.

Oh, I have a queen size bedframe in the back of mine...with risers...crates on plywood on top, underbed boxes with gear beneath.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Check out the new dog trailers by von liche kennel, they look very well made, just waitin to hear what the prices are


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

correction vohne liche with an h


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Just curious - thinking down the road - how does a trailer impact fuel economy - I would guess a dog trailer would be about like pulling a jon boat, not like a utility trailer.....if you pull it a lot though that would be a factor


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

eric squires said:


> Check out the new dog trailers by von liche kennel, they look very well made, just waitin to hear what the prices are


Interesting looking trailers nice options too .. I bet though they will have the price point to reflect the quality that looks built in. Let us know when you get concrete prices, I don't see a 4 hole trailer in the models though that's what I'd be wanting. 

http://www.k9transportation.com/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Just curious - thinking down the road - how does a trailer impact fuel economy - I would guess a dog trailer would be about like pulling a jon boat, not like a utility trailer.....if you pull it a lot though that would be a factor


If you pulled it all the time it would make a difference especially with a smaller truck powered by a 4 cyl or V6. A larger truck yes but not as much, especially with a smaller 3-4 hole trailer or utility trailer. I'd only use a trailer to move equipment to the field and other dogs when we went to trials and such, as most of the time I'd just have my own dogs in the bed of my pickup. So would be san trailer. 



Nancy Jocoy said:


> I have compared my 4WD tundra mileage with that of a Tacoma and it really is not all THAT different, maybe on the books...depends on if you are cruising at highway speeds or around town. My tundra does better than some tacomas based on more highway than local miles and driving style-- and I have the 5.7liter v8


I do have to check the Tundra out then. Which Cab option do you own?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is another cool option for a Bedslide .. http://www.jottocargoslide.com/default.aspx Has some nice options and accessories such as baskets and tie downs.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I do have to check the Tundra out then. Which Cab option do you own?


I have the Double Cab, not the Humongo huge cab. It can comfortably carry 5 though for a long trip and long legged men, the humongo cab may be more comfortable but I have had no issues riding in the back.

I also got the towing package because it gives me a transmission temperature guage, and the towing mirrors that I LOVE..I can see my back tires with the lower one and excellent coverage of the road behind me ....you still have a blind spot on the side near the passenger door but I think that is any truck....with the crates and the limo black on the camper cover my back window is useless so I rely on the side mirrors (though any truck- a slider back window and a slider on the camper cover is a good idea)

My highway fuel economy is between 18 and 20 if I drive conservatively
Overall it is around 16.5 on that ethanol blended stuff as that is all we can buy around here - but I have been running to the gym every day and more local errands than I had planned....

My Old Ford Exploder V6 averaged around 19 and was about 22 on the highway and was way cramped

So there is some mileage difference just not really on the highway...you pay for it when you are in town stop and go and climbing hills. You won't get great mileage if you are consistently heavy footed though.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Interesting looking trailers nice options too .. I bet though they will have the price point to reflect the quality that looks built in. Let us know when you get concrete prices, I don't see a 4 hole trailer in the models though that's what I'd be wanting.
> 
> http://www.k9transportation.com/


 
If you look at the spec's pdf, they have 2-8 hole trailers in the normal width and 4-14 hole trailers in the 8' width.

Nice trailers, but I bet they will be pricey!

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I have the Double Cab, not the Humongo huge cab. It can comfortably carry 5 though for a long trip and long legged men, the humongo cab may be more comfortable but I have had no issues riding in the back.


The only option I see up here is the SR5 package .. http://www.toyota.ca/cgi-bin/WebObj...ndra-756lMgFrXffyb3HKe72WJg/3.7?v132045e.html And it starts at $40k plus towing accessories and 13% VAT! [-X

For towing mirrors, hitches, wiring and such they nickel and dime you to death at the stealerships up here. =; They just don't get it. Well maybe they do .. and see suckers coming in through the door. 
http://www.toyota.ca/cgi-bin/WebObj...ndra-756lMgFrXffyb3HKe72WJg/5.7?v132050e.html


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like I have the same truck as Nancy. Double cab is plenty of room, really doesn't feel like a compromise. We had adults in the back on long trips and it's very comfortable back there. If you get the full size CrewMax cab, that takes I think another 1.5' off the bed (no bed options available with that cab so you end up with a short bed) which I didn't want to compromise. 

Tow mirrors, I love mine! Can't imagine driving a tuck this size without tow mirrors. I actually have mine set up with no blind spots so it is possible, and I also use them to see what's behind me, pretty much never use the rearview mirror. Mine came with the sonar system installed on all 4 corners, it's very handy in tight spaces. My package also came with the back up camera, which at first I thought was useless fluff, but once I started using it, again love it and would for sure recommend one. I can back up within fractions of an inch (the sonars go into solid beep at 6'' to obstacle), makes parking this monster in tight spaces a breeze. 

You do have to take one out for a drive to fully appreciate just how nice of a truck it is. The handling is very good and so is the ride, feels like a large sedan not a truck at all. It's also very well insulated and quiet, without any clunky sounds some truck interiors have or develop. 

I'm a very heavy footed driver and I get about 430km out of a tank in all downtown driving, I think it's about 5-600 on the highway with a 3500lb trailer.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> The only option I see up here is the SR5 package .. http://www.toyota.ca/cgi-bin/WebObj...ndra-756lMgFrXffyb3HKe72WJg/3.7?v132045e.html And it starts at $40k plus towing accessories and 13% VAT! [-X
> 
> For towing mirrors, hitches, wiring and such they nickel and dime you to death at the stealerships up here. =; They just don't get it. Well maybe they do .. and see suckers coming in through the door.
> http://www.toyota.ca/cgi-bin/WebObj...ndra-756lMgFrXffyb3HKe72WJg/5.7?v132050e.html


The packages are VERY different here and in the US, of course we have far less options for customizing as every thing is prepackaged or extra at a premium. You can get a lot of the extra stuff aftermarket for a lot less. Toyota wanted close to a grand for a set of running boards, I got a set with lights for about $400 installed. Tow mirrors were oem, but we negotiated them at cost and installed when we signed the deal.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I bought my nerf bars from JC whitney for cheap and installed them myself. (Well, My husband torqued them down for me)

The only thing I wish I had was leather seats and the integrated sonar and back up camera but that put me over my budget. At least I got 1.9% interest on it (in 2007) and they matched the lowest price I could find in the region.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I bought my nerf bars from JC whitney for cheap and installed them myself. (Well, My husband torqued them down for me)
> 
> The only thing I wish I had was leather seats and the integrated sonar and back up camera but that put me over my budget. At least I got 1.9% interest on it (in 2007) and they matched the lowest price I could find in the region.


You can actually get a very nice after market leather interior installed for probably less then it would cost you to buy that option from Toyota. Honestly, if I was to do this over again, I would probably get what up here is the off road package with no leather and installed that after the fact. The heated seats that come with opting for the leather are wicked in winter temps, and they heat up very fast.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

They also make some nice neoprene covers too...that are very good looking and accomodate the gazillion air bags..I will probably do that and get some better floor mats.....


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> They also make some nice neoprene covers too...that are very good looking and accomodate the gazillion air bags..I will probably do that and get some better floor mats.....


I don't mean covers, you can have your seats actually redone in leather, customized however you want it with colours, piping, perforated inserts, you name it.

WeatherTech makes the best floor mats on the market! 









http://www.weathertech.ca/store/mvp...Id=52&VehId=662&Year=2010&VehOptChoiceIds=592


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Marta Haus said:


> I'm a very heavy footed driver and I get about 430km out of a tank in all downtown driving, I think it's about 5-600 on the highway with a 3500lb trailer.


Is this with regular fuel? What's the mileage without the trailer? Do you have a cap? How much where your mirrors?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Here is another cool option for a Bedslide ..


http://www.glidengrab.com/


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Just curious - thinking down the road - how does a trailer impact fuel economy - I would guess a dog trailer would be about like pulling a jon boat, not like a utility trailer.....if you pull it a lot though that would be a factor


I know with my Dodge diesel, I really didn't notice a difference. If anything maybe 1 mpg less. This is pulling a 4 hole fairly heavy trailer. Mileage on this 1 ton dually is 20-21mpg, has aftermarket chip and modified exhaust system though. The gas engines are affect a lot more when pulling though. pixs below.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> http://www.glidengrab.com/


yep...I know my guy loves his thing...that is why I suggested looking into into the idea...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I was looking at them way before you mentioned them Joby. I had one on my old work truck a 2001 3/4 ton Chev. Had a huge tool kit on it as well as an generator 15 lengths of Fire Hose, fittings and nozzles and other assorted tools, paraphernalia. It was a god send. 

Harry this is what you are talking about right? I find it fitting that the pictures background is a body of water. I'm sure you are right when it is raining when you hit the brakes all that water in the picture is going to end up around your feet! I guess its ok on a sunny day when you bring the club palisade to and from the field.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I was looking at them way before you mentioned them Joby.


well that is good, just trying to help


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

The Sport Trac seating is not bad at all. Fitting 5 people in the cab is easy, even for adults. My ex has one and it's a nice truck for the most part, he just needed to get one with some of the extras.
His doesn't have a tilt wheel, so if you aren't very tall, seeing over the steering wheel is a pain in the ass. It also sits up kind of tall for me to get into without jumping, and it hasn't been lifted. 

Good points: Buy a bed extender for it, the fold in kind. Best investment I ever made for my ex - it's super handy and easy to remove by pulling 2 tabs up - it gives you a full length bed that way if you need one because the actual bed is pretty short.

Problems associated with it...dear God don't let a catalytic converter go out. It has 4 of them - it's not a cheap fix. His also steers like a Panzer.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I was looking at them way before you mentioned them Joby. I had one on my old work truck a 2001 3/4 ton Chev. Had a huge tool kit on it as well as an generator 15 lengths of Fire Hose, fittings and nozzles and other assorted tools, paraphernalia. It was a god send.
> 
> Harry this is what you are talking about right? I find it fitting that the pictures background is a body of water. I'm sure you are right when it is raining when you hit the brakes all that water in the picture is going to end up around your feet! I guess its ok on a sunny day when you bring the club palisade to and from the field.


Yes sir like I said I had one before the silverado or before the ford anyways thats beside the point, Yea you can actually see all the shit you gotta go through to get it to that point. Like you said I mean your not going to have a wave knock your ass over but yea it can and does tend to get messy.

I know your a gadget guy and so am I that I like building and ripping shit up but trust me Geoff after awhile at least for me it got old and at time frustrating especially if you were running late to somewhere having to get it back together or taken apart. Its a phad truck more than anything else the avalanche. Don't get me wrong nice ass trucks but just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think they stopped making the Avalanche a year or two ago, didn't they?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I think they stopped making the Avalanche a year or two ago, didn't they?



No it is the last year for the Ford Exploder Sport-Trac Bob .. I understand the line for the Sport -Trac was done Dec 31st 2010 and all the new Ford Sport-Tracs in stealerships stocks will be sold as a 2010 model. 



Ashley Campbell said:


> Buy a bed extender for it, the fold in kind. Best investment I ever made for my ex - it's super handy and easy to remove by pulling 2 tabs up - it gives you a full length bed that way if you need one because the actual bed is pretty short.
> 
> His also steers like a Panzer.


Is there a mechanical problem why it steers that bad? How easy is the bed extender to stow?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Also, what chassis? The original explorers used to be on the ranger platform but then they put it on a car platform and it drove sucky from what i heard. Dunno bout the sport trac which was an Explorer dolled up to be a pseudo truck.

Wish subaru still made something like the baja...an AWD el camino.....Has its place (not for a lot of people and dogs but.....)


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I think they stopped making the Avalanche a year or two ago, didn't they?


Just my 2 cents...but I think the Avalanche is one of the ugliest vehicles on the road.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> Just my 2 cents...but I think the Avalanche is one of the ugliest vehicles on the road.


It's a step above the Aztec


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Skip Mogart said:


> Just my 2 cents...but I think the Avalanche is one of the ugliest vehicles on the road.





Marta Haus said:


> It's a step above the Aztec


And 2 steps above Debbie Skinner's Dodge Diesel! Sorry Debbie, but that truck is particularly ugly! :wink: :-D


----------

